# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Ремонт и обслуживание фортепиано. Настроечные ключи.

## Maximillyan

Универсальный ключ для настройки фортепиано.
В связи с тем, что в постсоветском пространстве сложилась критическая ситуация с обслуживанием и ремонтом фортепиано, предлагаю Вашему вниманию некий совет по приобретению своего ремонтно-настроечного ключа. Ни для кого не секрет, что и в советское время настройка пианино, являлась темой закрытой, непонятной для простого потребителя и «ставила» клиента перед  неотвратимой дилеммой приглашать для настройки специалиста, если таковой был, или до конца дней играть на «кислых фортепианах» (И. Тургенев).
В данной статье мне бы  не хотелось бы, затрагивать сложную и подчас необъяснимую систему этих взаимоотношений: настройщик-клиент. Владелец советского инструмента в большинстве случаев имеет весьма поверхностные знания о работе и качестве  собственного пианино. Настройщик, вызванный устранить какие-либо дефекты, не всегда имеет необходимую квалификацию и специальное оборудование. Хорошо, когда, приглашённому мастеру удаётся настроить подобный «шедевр музсовпрома». И, клиент доволен, что инструмент зазвучал. Клиент, имея собственные представления о работе мастера, считает, что заплатил за услугу дорого. Настройщик считает, что ЭТО стоит, по его мнению, гораздо дороже, постоянно сетует на собственную бедность и непонимание людей. 
В настоящее время непонимание усугубляется ещё и тем, что в небольших городках и сёлах, по причине отсутствия сервисной службы, хорошо если кто-то вообще практикует, складывается ситуация полного отсутствия какой-либо информации по предмету и хотя бы приблизительных расценок на данный вид услуг. В полном неведении по этому вопросу остаются районные центры и города. Причина банальна, СССР полностью разрушен, а «нового государства», со всеми его функциями, увы, пока, что-то не видно. Родители, искренне желающие, чтобы их чадо постигало чарующий  мир искусства, лишь ограничиваются покупкой б/у пианино. В некоторых случаях это пианино, когда-нибудь и кем-нибудь, якобы настраивается. Ребёнок оказывается заложником некомпетентных взрослых и плохого качества своего инструмента. Часто подобное противоречие приводит к отторжению желания ребёнка в обучении музыке. Финансовая сторона, конечно же, в этом вопросе главная, но не всегда. Предположим, что родителям, имеющим  необходимые средства, удалось приобрести технически исправное пианино, однако, если его не отрегулировать, то как было сказано раньше, толку от занятий на нём не будет. И, вот тут то и возникает извечный русский вопрос: «Что делать?» 
Далее, речь пойдёт о том, как быть в сложившейся ситуации, когда у Вас дома стоит пианино, но правильно «играть отказывается». Вам не остаются нечего другого, если настройщика нет и, в ближайшей перспективе,  не предвидится, как настроить его для занятий самостоятельно, естественно, если у Вас имеются хотя бы зачатки музыкального слуха, и Вы представляете себе, как это делается в принципе. Самое главное, с чего необходимо начать, так  это изготовить настроечный ключ. Дело в том, что я бы не советовал, покупать заводской ключ, который в руках опытного настройщика более удобен, однако, вследствии наличия некоторых конструктивных недостатков, может стать причиной необратимых повреждений колка. Вам необходимо обслуживать собственный инструмент и нет необходимости тратить деньги за дорогостоящий ключ, который нужен профессионалу-ремонтировщику. 
Нельзя пробовать подстраивать неправильные звуки при помощи пассатижей или каких-либо других приспособлений. Так, как в моей практике бывали случаи, когда папаши брали в руки пассатижи и пытались настроить инструмент. Результат, увы, как правило, отрицательный. Ноты, звучащие не верно, так и не стали выдавать нужного тона, а колок, то есть специальный стержень, на котором зафиксирована струна, к сожалению, оказывается поврежденным. На такой колок отказывается «лезть» профессиональный ремонтный ключ и стоит большого труда его демонтировать и вновь установить в рабочее положение. 
Так с чего же начать? Либо Вы находите колок нужного размера идентичный колку, установленному на Вашем инструменте, или при помощи обычного накидного гаечного ключа, естественно, предварительно освободив колок от струны, выкручиваете САМЫЙ крайний (справа) колок на собственном инструменте. Второе предпочтительнее, так как ключ, изготовленный по колку из Вашего пианино, будет наиболее качественно и безболезненно работать для всех колков. Имея в наличии колок, Вам необходимо обратиться на завод, который занимается кузнечно-прессовыми работами и термической обработкой металлов. В задании нужно указать, чтобы ключ был изготовлен по форме колка.  Главная  техническая характеристика ключа: желательна хромоникелевая сталь типа 18ХНВА, либо нечто подобное по характеристикам. Ключ должен быть изготовлен с небольшой «слабиной» между рабочими гранями ключа и колком. После изготовления ключ должен быть подвергнут термической обработке до твёрдости рабочих граней не менее180 HRC. 
Важна и геометрия ключа. Для начала Вам нужно изготовить ключ, диаметр головки которого чуть больше размера грани колка, буквально на 0,5-1,0 мм. Прочность и твёрдость которого, если он был изготовлен по моим рекомендациям, вполне обеспечат настройку Вашего инструмента и он «подойдёт» ко всем колкам, даже в тех местах, где расстояние между колками совсем малое. Я в своей практике ремонтных работ использую несколько подобных ключей с увеличенным диаметром головки, но это уже следующий этап вашей «профессиональной» подготовки, как настройщика. 
В чём же существенное преимущество, изготовленного таким способом ключа, над так называемым  «классическим» или «шведским»? Дело в том, что в нашей ситуации, изготовленный по колку ключ решит проблему не только настройки (темперации звуков), но и позволит осуществлять некоторые эпизодические ремонтно-восстановительные работы. А именно, замены порванных струн и укрепление строя. Наш ключ, обладая высокими прочностными качествами и твёрдыми гранями, способен обеспечить полноценный контакт с колком, исключает даже незначительное механическое повреждение внешних граней колка, смятие его граней, так как его рабочие поверхности имеют контакт со всей конусной головкой колка, а не с местным, небольшим его участком, как у стандартных ключей, при работе которыми, вследствии значительных усилий, приложенных к ограниченному участку колка, не исключаются некоторые остаточные деформации и повреждения граней колка. Внутренние грани «нашего» ключа полностью повторяют стандартные размеры колков, изготовлены на конус. То есть, кроме долговечности, он ещё и универсальный, так как подойдёт для настройки любого инструмента, головка ключа безболезненно обеспечит необходимую фиксацию с колками любого размера, которые незначительно разнятся у разных инструментов. 
Заказывайте, изготовляйте ключ по предложенному мною способу и овладевайте знаниями по настройке пианино. Если при изготовлении ключа будут соблюдены все, описанные ранее характеристики, и Вам «медведь на ухо не наступил», то хороший строй Вам обеспечен! Работу с таким ключом можно посмотреть здесь:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j-2cvK8hKA

----------


## Maximillyan

В связи с тем, что в постсоветском пространстве сложилась критическая ситуация с обслуживанием и ремонтом фортепиано, предлагаю Вашему вниманию некий совет по приобретению своего ремонтно-настроечного ключа. Ни для кого не секрет, что и в советское время настройка пианино, являлась темой закрытой, непонятной для простого потребителя и «ставила» клиента перед  неотвратимой дилеммой приглашать для настройки специалиста, если таковой был, или до конца дней играть на «кислых фортепианах» (И. Тургенев).
В данной статье мне бы  не хотелось бы, затрагивать сложную и подчас необъяснимую систему этих взаимоотношений: настройщик-клиент. Владелец советского инструмента в большинстве случаев имеет весьма поверхностные знания о работе и качестве  собственного пианино. Настройщик, вызванный устранить какие-либо дефекты, не всегда имеет необходимую квалификацию и специальное оборудование. Хорошо, когда, приглашённому мастеру удаётся настроить подобный «шедевр музсовпрома». И, клиент доволен, что инструмент зазвучал. Клиент, имея собственные представления о работе мастера, считает, что заплатил за услугу дорого. Настройщик считает, что ЭТО стоит, по его мнению, гораздо дороже, постоянно сетует на собственную бедность и непонимание людей. 
В настоящее время непонимание усугубляется ещё и тем, что в небольших городках и сёлах, по причине отсутствия сервисной службы, хорошо если кто-то вообще практикует, складывается ситуация полного отсутствия какой-либо информации по предмету и хотя бы приблизительных расценок на данный вид услуг. В полном неведении по этому вопросу остаются районные центры и города. Причина банальна, СССР полностью разрушен, а «нового государства», со всеми его функциями, увы, пока, что-то не видно. Родители, искренне желающие, чтобы их чадо постигало чарующий  мир искусства, лишь ограничиваются покупкой б/у пианино. В некоторых случаях это пианино, когда-нибудь и кем-нибудь, якобы настраивается. Ребёнок оказывается заложником некомпетентных взрослых и плохого качества своего инструмента. Часто подобное противоречие приводит к отторжению желания ребёнка в обучении музыке. Финансовая сторона, конечно же, в этом вопросе главная, но не всегда. Предположим, что родителям, имеющим  необходимые средства, удалось приобрести технически исправное пианино, однако, если его не отрегулировать, то как было сказано раньше, толку от занятий на нём не будет. И, вот тут то и возникает извечный русский вопрос: «Что делать?» 
Далее, речь пойдёт о том, как быть в сложившейся ситуации, когда у Вас дома стоит пианино, но правильно «играть отказывается». Вам не остаются нечего другого, если настройщика нет и, в ближайшей перспективе,  не предвидится, как настроить его для занятий самостоятельно, естественно, если у Вас имеются хотя бы зачатки музыкального слуха, и Вы представляете себе, как это делается в принципе. Самое главное, с чего необходимо начать, так  это изготовить настроечный ключ. Дело в том, что я бы не советовал, покупать заводской ключ, который в руках опытного настройщика более удобен, однако, вследствии наличия некоторых конструктивных недостатков, может стать причиной необратимых повреждений колка. Вам необходимо обслуживать собственный инструмент и нет необходимости тратить деньги за дорогостоящий ключ, который нужен профессионалу-ремонтировщику. 
Нельзя пробовать подстраивать неправильные звуки при помощи пассатижей или каких-либо других приспособлений. Так, как в моей практике бывали случаи, когда папаши брали в руки пассатижи и пытались настроить инструмент. Результат, увы, как правило, отрицательный. Ноты, звучащие не верно, так и не стали выдавать нужного тона, а колок, то есть специальный стержень, на котором зафиксирована струна, к сожалению, оказывается поврежденным. На такой колок отказывается «лезть» профессиональный ремонтный ключ и стоит большого труда его демонтировать и вновь установить в рабочее положение. 
Так с чего же начать? Либо Вы находите колок нужного размера идентичный колку, установленному на Вашем инструменте, или при помощи обычного накидного гаечного ключа, естественно, предварительно освободив колок от струны, выкручиваете САМЫЙ крайний (справа) колок на собственном инструменте. Второе предпочтительнее, так как ключ, изготовленный по колку из Вашего пианино, будет наиболее качественно и безболезненно работать для всех колков. Имея в наличии колок, Вам необходимо обратиться на завод, который занимается кузнечно-прессовыми работами и термической обработкой металлов. В задании нужно указать, чтобы ключ был изготовлен по форме колка.  Главная  техническая характеристика ключа: желательна хромоникелевая сталь типа 18ХНВА, либо нечто подобное по характеристикам. Ключ должен быть изготовлен с небольшой «слабиной» между рабочими гранями ключа и колком. После изготовления ключ должен быть подвергнут термической обработке до твёрдости рабочих граней не менее180 HRC. 
Важна и геометрия ключа. Для начала Вам нужно изготовить ключ, диаметр головки которого чуть больше размера грани колка, буквально на 0,5-1,0 мм. Прочность и твёрдость которого, если он был изготовлен по моим рекомендациям, вполне обеспечат настройку Вашего инструмента и он «подойдёт» ко всем колкам, даже в тех местах, где расстояние между колками совсем малое. Я в своей практике ремонтных работ использую несколько подобных ключей с увеличенным диаметром головки, но это уже следующий этап вашей «профессиональной» подготовки, как настройщика. 
В чём же существенное преимущество, изготовленного таким способом ключа, над так называемым  «классическим» или «шведским»? Дело в том, что в нашей ситуации, изготовленный по колку ключ решит проблему не только настройки (темперации звуков), но и позволит осуществлять некоторые эпизодические ремонтно-восстановительные работы. А именно, замены порванных струн и укрепление строя. Наш ключ, обладая высокими прочностными качествами и твёрдыми гранями, способен обеспечить полноценный контакт с колком, исключает даже незначительное механическое повреждение внешних граней колка, смятие его граней, так как его рабочие поверхности имеют контакт со всей конусной головкой колка, а не с местным, небольшим его участком, как у стандартных ключей, при работе которыми, вследствии значительных усилий, приложенных к ограниченному участку колка, не исключаются некоторые остаточные деформации и повреждения граней колка. Внутренние грани «нашего» ключа полностью повторяют стандартные размеры колков, изготовлены на конус. То есть, кроме долговечности, он ещё и универсальный, так как подойдёт для настройки любого инструмента, головка ключа безболезненно обеспечит необходимую фиксацию с колками любого размера, которые незначительно разнятся у разных инструментов. 
Заказывайте, изготовляйте ключ по предложенному мною способу и овладевайте знаниями по настройке пианино. Если при изготовлении ключа будут соблюдены все, описанные ранее характеристики, и Вам «медведь на ухо не наступил», то хороший строй Вам обеспечен! Работу с таким ключом можно посмотреть здесь:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j-2cvK8hKA

----------


## Maximillyan

Вчера получил безвозмездно несколько учебников по ремонту и обслуживанию фортепиано на английском языке. Имя моего благодетеля Ден Сильвервуд. Надеюсь, что присланная литература поможет мне в получении новых технических знаний по предмету. Слава Христианской Благодетели и людям доброй воли всех стран и народов! С уважением, Максим Колесников, настройщик из г.Уральска, РК

It happened! I am pleased and very grateful. Today I received your parcel. There were four books and 10 pens with your's logo.
books:
1The huge dark brown book " A complete course for begining..."
2 "The Piano Book" by Larry Fineus
3"Piano Servitsing Tuning & rebuilding" A. Reblits
4"Apprentice traning manual"
I hope that these tutorials will greatly help in studying and improving my knowledge of the piano and I shall study English.
Thank you very much. God bless you!
Sincerely, maxim_tuner 

Dan Silverwood
www.silverwoodpianos.com

----------


## Maximillyan

Новая техника работы  Т-бар ключом при настройке пианино (912).

                                                                                 «Конь так не ходит, товарищ гроссмейстер.                   
                                                                                   А, как по вашему ходит конь?»


«- А, ключик-то, ты Максим держишь не правильно
- Почему не правильно?».  

Однажды я пришёл на заказ и, как обычно начал исправлять разъехавшиеся ноты в хорах. Надо сказать, что обычная практика моей повседневной рутинной настройки мало отличается в каких-либо особых изысках. Я вынужден не использовать, присланный безвозмездно профессиональный Г-образный ключ, так как в основной своей массе пианино, которые нужно настроить, уже давно исчерпали своей ресурс и весьма трудно работать, скорее малоэффективно, таким ключом. Поэтому приходиться изворачиваться и добиваться определённой устойчивой фиксации колков при помощи Т-бара. В обычной и повседневной жизни настройщика-ремонтировщика, Т-бар используется, лишь для выкручивания колков при их износе и не способности держать определённое натяжение струн. Однако мне очень часто приходиться использовать этот ключ для темперации звуков. Почему? Да, потому, что если рассмотреть работу настройщика, а точнее то, как он работает Г-образным ключом, то эта всегда стандартная процедура, а именно, приложение силы по часовой стрелке (от 12ч. к 5ч.) правой рукой на ручку ключа. При этом различаются некоторые вариации положения его руки по отношению к рычагу. Правую руку настройщик по локоть ложит на ручку ключа, кисть сжимающая рычаг находиться ближе к основанию. В таком положении он прилагает некоторую силу, чтобы сдвинуть колок по вращательной по часовой стрелке вниз. Иногда он может сместить кисть, даже обхватывать ручку кистью снизу, то есть, как этого требует процесс. Вариантов приложения силы, надо сказать ни так уж много, но, каждый мастер использует свою, особую, удобную, только ему методику. При этом не всегда мастер, лишь даёт силовую нагрузку на рукоятку ключа по вращательной. Иногда, если колок не хочет «садиться на место» настройщик гнёт колок, расклинивает его в посадочном месте, бьёт ладонью по рукоятке. То есть силовая нагрузка работает  по направлению к чугунной раме, либо прямо противоположно от неё.
Но вернёмся к началу моего повествования, дело в том, что я никогда особо не размышлял, почему настройщики именно, так держат ключ. Это казалось для меня аксиомой. Большинство настройщиков правши, значит с точки зрения эргономики, рукоятка ключа расположена справа. Правой рукой мы прилагаем силу и вращаем на заданный тон наш колок. Но следует заметить очень существенную деталь, что конструкция колкового механизма фортепиано имеет правосторонне натяжение струны. Это, отчасти ещё и объясняется тем, что и колок имеет такую же правостороннюю резьбу-насечку. Поэтому струна (защемлённая балка с вращательным основанием вверху) закреплена на чугунной раме так, что силовая нагрузка действует на колок таким образом, что разупрочняет  деревянное посадочное место в пробке снизу. Пробка это деревянная вставка в отверстии в чугунной рамы в которую закреплён колок. Далее, за чугунной рамой, располагается колковая доска. В отверстии этой колковой доски колок разупрочняет посадочное место, но уже в верхней её части. Из этого следует вывод, что любая струна в фортепиано, изначально своей силой натяжения приносит износ, ещё даже не будучи зафиксированной на нужный тон. Это её естественное положение, давить на колок  вниз. Так к чему же я всё это, подробно описываю? Дело  в том, что наблюдавший за мною клиент, очень даже хорошо понимающий устройство фиксации струны (инженер-технолог одного из оборонных заводов г. Уральска) и натолкнул меня на мысль о неправильной работе ключом. Я очень ему за это благодарен! Когда он подробно пояснил, что он имеет ввиду, рукоятка, а я в тот момент работал как раз Г-образным ключом, должна работать иначе, у меня был шок!
Как было уже сказано ранее, обычная практика это положение рукотятки Г-образного ключа справа, сверху вниз. Что же происходит, когда мы так работаем? Колок в состоянии покоя, когда мы ещё не сдвинули его, уже под воздействием силы струны продавил посадочное (деревянное) место, сформировав, таким образом из круга эллипс. Теперь мы даём дополнительную силовую нагрузку рукояткой ключа справа, к уже имеющейся силе давления  на колок. То есть без злого умысла настройщика, происходит следующее, колок даже в новом инструменте ни только двигается по вращающему моменту, но и работает гнущий момент. Таким образом, при классическом методе настройки, настройщик значительно сокращает ресурсную базу инструмента. В момент натяжения струн он разупрочняет деревянную часть посадочного места колка и, как следствие износ и невозможность обеспечения стабильности строя даже на новых фортепиано. Это не значит, что всем настройщикам нужно в одночасье перестать настраивать подобной методикой, однако, если имеется старый инструмент и необходимо его настраивать, нужно поменять привычную процедуру на прямо противоположную. А, именно, рукоятка ключа должна располагаться слева, работать придётся левой рукой. Я теперь всегда буду работать левой. При этом положение рукоятки при вращении, должно быть (от 9ч. до 12ч), рукоятка ключа работает снизу вверх. Таким образом, мы полностью исключаем гнущий момент, колок движется более плавно, усилие безусловно меньшее, что в свою очередь располагает к концентрации на звуковые ощущения при выполнении операции вращения. Все неудобства, связанные с данной процедурой настройки будут компенсированы, как мне кажется, более стабильным и долговременным строем фортепиано. 
Подобную методику настройки пианино левой рукой можно применить и Т-образному ключу (Т-бару). При этом работать не на две руки, а расположить вороток ключа в запястье правой или левой руки, как будет удобно настройщику. Движение руки с (9ч. до 12ч).  По сути, это уже не движение воротка ключа, а фактически движение за счёт силы пальцев. Безусловно, это неудобно и трудно, но всё же правильно с точки зрения сохранения рабочего ресурса пианино. Придя к пониманию подобной операции, я предположил, что тот, кто впервые установил струны, скорее всего на клавикорд или клавесин, был левша. Потому, что современный Г- образный ключ сделан вопреки всем законам физики, в его основе заложена, лишь эргономика, удобство работы для настройщика. Смею предположить, что, если бы была возможность реализовать проект по созданию «правильной установки струн на фортепиано», необходимо бы было установить колки с левосторонней резьбой и установить струны с возможностью  крутить их против часовой стрелки. Тогда бы  «и волки были бы сыты, и овцы целы». 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ2SxSG90U0

----------


## Maximillyan

Что делать с "непослушными колками"?
Очень часто клиенты обрекают свои любимые пианино на утилизацию в результате износа посадочного места под колок. Колки перестают держать необходимое звуковысотное положение. В некоторых случаях можно самостоятельно исправить эту проблему при пмощи Т-бар ключа. maxim_tuner в режиме онлайн показывает, как ЭТО сделать. Американский техник создал на Международном форуме тему:
Ok, so I've been thinking about Max's cardboard fix. 
Вот, что пишет Loren D :"His method of repairing loose tuning pins by inserting corrugated cardboard, to be precise.

Now, I'm thinking.....what really is a valid reason as to why it wouldn't work? I understand that the cardboard will eventually disintegrate, but it will take many, many movements of the pin before that would happen. In other words, years of tunings.

Second....let's say it does disintegrate. It's still leaving the fiber in the hole between it and the pin.

I know it seems like an unorthodox repair that a lot of us just summarily dismissed, but when really thinking about it, I'm not sure I can come up with a real reason why it wouldn't work.

Many repairs we take for granted today were unorthodox at one time (CA glue in piano repair, for instance).

So.....?"
http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbth...
Тема уже около года на форуме и никто не смог конструктивно опровергнуть идею maxim_tuner о "лечении колков пианино"

----------


## Maximillyan

“Show must go on”
В последнее время перед рядовыми владельцами пианино всё чаще встаёт вопрос, как настроить пианино?  Где найти соответствующего специалиста и можно ли доверить ему своё старенькое советское пианино? Специалистов становится всё меньше, а отсутствие опыта у молодых настройщиков, не имеющих нужной квалификации, ставит под сомнение успешный исход, данной операции. Если в том населённом пункте, где есть такой специалист, то это частично решает проблему. Договорившись с ним по разумной цене, Вы, скорее всего, сможете получить положительный результат, если мастер приложит свои руки и, Ваше пианино вновь зазвучит правильно, но если настройщика нет в  Вашей местности? Тогда что прикажите делать? Искать случайного человека, разбирающегося некоторым образом в вопросах музыки, который невзирая на отсутствие настроечного ключа, вооружившись пассатижами или металлической ножкой от стула, предлагает свои услуги  «за очень недорого»  и быстро сделать «нужный строй», в течении получаса? Нет, это  не решение проблемы.
Как же быть в такой ситуации? Дело в том, что имея в наличии самодельный четырёхгранный настроечный ключ, Вы сможете самостоятельно подстроить несколько нот на пианино. Всё более практикуя собственную настройку, через некоторое время Вы сможете ни только получить сносную темперацию, но и выполнять, при помощи такого ключа, ремонтно-восстановительные  работы. Так как же быть, как изготовить подобный ключ? В моём фильме я подробно пытаюсь объяснить, как это сделать. Нужно отметить, что на создание этого фильма меня натолкнул начинающий настройщик Сергей, работающий в одной из музыкальных школ г. Донецка. Украина. Дело в том, что он прислал мне фото настроечного ключа, которым он вынужден настраивать пианино. Грани его зализаны, одна имеет огромную трещину и вот-вот сломается. Видя подобную безысходность положения Сергея, я попытался ему помочь в консультативной форме. Нашу переписку, Вы можете подробно прочесть в комментариях к моему видео “Tuning pins (piano) - Tightening. Part #1.”
 Головку ключа, или ключ в целом, совсем необязательно делать в кузнице. Современное оборудование позволит соответствующему специалисту изготовить его и при помощи других металлообрабатывающих средств. Только в этом случае очень важным является процесс закалки ключа после его изготовления. Грани ключа должны быть достаточно твёрдыми, чтобы не повредить колок.  
Но более предпочтительнее всё же в создании данного ключа, является наличие кузнечного оборудования. Если в Вашей местности есть какое-либо производство, кузнечнопрессовое оборудование, скорее всего там есть. Теперь всё что Вам нужно это скачать в Яндексе  мой чертёж ключа и искать встречи с кузнецом. Ещё нужно, каким-то образом изловчиться и выкрутить (самый крайний колок справа). По этому колку кузнец откуёт Вам конусную головку. Далее Вы сами сможете установить её на какой-либо держатель, например метчикодержатель. Если проигнорировать предложенные мною условие ковки головки настроечного ключа под колок пианино, Вы рискуете повредить грани колков. В некоторых случаях очень мягкие грани гаечного ключа «мёртво приваривается к колку» .
Подводя итог всему вышесказанному, ответственно заявляю, что изготовить надёжный настроечный ключ можно только, если использовать колок пианино, отковав по нему головку ключа. Если, что-то не понятно или есть какие-то вопросы, обращайтесь.
Пусть на Украине вновь не спокойно, бушуют неутихающие шторма новых революций, жизнь продолжается, расставляя все точки над «i». Кузнец уже приступил к отковке ключа для Сергея и в том, что он получится отменного качество, у нас не может быть сомнения, потому что этот ключ делается не спонтанно, а руководствуясь огромной предварительной технической консультацией от maxim_tuner.
http://youtu.be/jS5dwTy8EBQ

----------


## Maximillyan

Делать ключ для настройки пианино Т-образный или Г-образный?
Советы от maxim_tuner

----------

